# Relax Your Mind and Float Downstream... A Review of Dixit from Libellud!



## DMZ2112 (Sep 21, 2013)

Every dungeon master should own this game; if you're ever stuck for a plot, whip out the Dixit deck and pull a random card.  You're bound to get inspired, although I make no promises as to whether your skills will be up to making anything of it.  

My sister and I play this all the time with our friends, using all the expansions.  It is /always/ a good time, and it plays fast enough to fit in a few games in an evening.

(As for "Metallica's Finest," I'm going to guess top middle.)


----------



## stevelabny (Sep 22, 2013)

Dixit is awesome. By far the best of the "party" games. 

That said, assuming your card is the obvious 



Spoiler



top middle


 that's not a great clue in mixed company. References are only fair if you're sure that everyone playing has read/watched/heard the original source.  And if you were sure, in this case the clue is too easy. So easy that in the game I'm playing right now on boiteajeaux - someone used the same card and clue last turn.   Sure, you score points if some people get the answer right and other's don't but in-jokes, private references, and book/song/movie quotes only work if they're fair.


----------



## Nytmare (Sep 28, 2013)

stevelabny said:


> References are only fair if you're sure that everyone playing has read/watched/heard the original source.




I've never quite understood the idea of inside jokes or limited information clues being "unfair" in Dixit.  On one hand, if it's a question of whether or not it's fair, the game must be being played competitively, and if the game is being played competitively the last thing that you would want to do is continuously give one person points.  

Beyond that however, I find that some of my favorite rounds are the (in my experience) oh so frequent upsets where a clue was specifically intended for one or more people, but they get stolen by somebody else's Hail Mary or the random card variant.


----------

